
California's AG writes to ICANN about takeover of .ORG registry [pdf] - EndXA
https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/correspondence/becerra-to-botterman-marby-15apr20-en.pdf
======
lioeters
> ..What is at stake is the transfer of the world’s second largest registry to
> a for-profit private equity firm that, by design, exists to profit from
> millions of nonprofit and non-commercial organizations.

> In the event Ethos Capital — a new company without any track record that
> appears to have been formed for the purpose of taking control of the .ORG
> registry — makes any mistake, it will be at the expense of the .ORG
> community and will impact the broader Internet community.

> The cost will be felt downstream, affecting registrars, registrants, and the
> many individual users who make up the global Internet community.

